# Any PBS Downton Abbey Fans?



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone a fan of the PBS series Downton Abbey? I hadn't watched it but a couple of my friends totally loved it. The new season starts on Sunday night but you can see all of Season 1 on the PBS website. I'm planning a marathon watching so I'll be caught up on Sunday night. There's so much other reality crap that I'm not at all interested in on tv that I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

YES! and we have even seen Season II AND the Christmas special (2 hr. episode) but I won't breathe a word about what happens!!!!!! Your gonna' love it. 
There is another similar one w/some of the same actors, but takes a bit longer to get into called: Larkrise to Candleford----check it out too. Unfortunately it only ran 4 seasons and is finished now. 
I really love Downton Abbey!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

For some reason I've never heard of it , but after looking it up it looks like something I'd like. I'll record it and watch it by myself . I know hubby would sleep through it and snore!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> For some reason I've never heard of it , but after looking it up it looks like something I'd like. I'll record it and watch it by myself . I know hubby would sleep through it and snore!


Yup, that's why I'm going to watch the last season on my computer tonight and Saturday so that I can watch it on Sunday or record it.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

My mom and sister are obsessed with Downton Abbey - I think we've had all the seasons shown over here though.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I had never heard of it until yesterday when a co-worker told me that she had watched it over our winter break. She RAVED about it. So today she brought the entire season one DVD set for me to watch. I'm hoping hubby and I can get in a few episodes this weekend. I'm planning on setting my DVR to record season two. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> YES! and we have even seen Season II AND the Christmas special (2 hr. episode) but I won't breathe a word about what happens!!!!!! Your gonna' love it.
> There is another similar one w/some of the same actors, but takes a bit longer to get into called: Larkrise to Candleford----check it out too. Unfortunately it only ran 4 seasons and is finished now.
> I really love Downton Abbey!


Wow, you guys are really ahead of us. Never even heard of Larkrise to Candleford. I love period pieces so I can't wait.


Orla said:


> My mom and sister are obsessed with Downton Abbey - I think we've had all the seasons shown over here though.


My friend's the same way. She has been going crazy waiting for season 2.


educ8m said:


> I had never heard of it until yesterday when a co-worker told me that she had watched it over our winter break. She RAVED about it. So today she brought the entire season one DVD set for me to watch. I'm hoping hubby and I can get in a few episodes this weekend. I'm planning on setting my DVR to record season two. :chili:


I hope we like it How sweet of her to give you the DVD set.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, that looks really good Sue! i love period shows, will start watching it on the website to catch up. thanks!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok I'm going to look this up never heard of it! Thanks sue! 

...and you know you love the Kardashians and Jersey Shore :HistericalSmiley:

Just kidding :w00t: :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mfa said:


> wow, that looks really good Sue! * i love period shows*, will start watching it on the website to catch up. thanks!!!!!!! :chili:





*Missy* said:


> Ok I'm going to look this up never heard of it! Thanks sue!
> 
> ...and* you know you love the Kardashians and Jersey Shore* :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Just kidding :w00t: :innocent:


Florence - I just watched Season 1, Episode 1 and I loved it. Lots of intrigue. I was glued to it on my computer. If it wasn't so late I would have watched the next episode now. I love seeing the household too and all the jobs especially after visiting the Biltmore estate in Nov where we toured the mansion looking much like those in Europe.

Oh yeah, Melissa. Snooky and whoever the Wow person is...just up my alley...NOT! My son insisted on watching it last night. We banished him to the den. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I should have looked it up before I posted....it looks great...marathon huh...I'll have to do that too! I love period shows (or books or anything!) and this just sounds fantastic!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I CAN'T STAND JERSEY SHORE they drive me crazy....gosh just so annoying! But the Kardashians, although they speak very monotone and seem to have very scripted problems that are extremely over dramatized, I must admit I do like to catch an episode here or there :brownbag: or every week :HistericalSmiley:not really because at my apartment I have no recorder or DVR or anything but thats pretty much the only show they ever show! They are super ridiculous :smilie_tischkante: apparently so am I :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm a big fan..i watch the 2 hour special on christmas day ,season 2 ect ..
lip's are sealed ..well worth watching .


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Florence - I just watched Season 1, Episode 1 and I loved it. Lots of intrigue. I was glued to it on my computer. If it wasn't so late I would have watched the next episode now. I love seeing the household too and all the jobs especially after visiting the Biltmore estate in Nov where we toured the mansion looking much like those in Europe.
> 
> Oh yeah, Melissa. Snooky and whoever the Wow person is...just up my alley...NOT! My son insisted on watching it last night. We banished him to the den. :HistericalSmiley:



i saw the first episode last night, it was so good! a lot of unexpected twists and such. its so well made, really takes one back to that time period! watching episode 2 tonight. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mfa said:


> i saw the first episode last night, it was so good! a lot of unexpected twists and such. its so well made, really takes one back to that time period! watching episode 2 tonight. :chili:


I know. :chili: I'm doing the same tonight. I suddenly don't mind all the bad tv on because I can watch the series


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just finished watching the first episode and i loved it and am getting ready to watch the second and also have my dvr set to record the new season tomorrow. Thanks Sue for starting this thread, i have never heard of this show before, so happy that i know about it now, i'm hooked! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Watched the first episode last night...loved it....told my co-workers today that they would probably enjoy it....now I'm starting on episode two...Too bad I have no dvr at my apt because I'll be forced to watch all of them before tomorrow which really cuts out any things I needed to do tomorrow haha


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know how many of you are "Harry Potter" fans or have seen the movie, but the actress "Dame Maggie Smith" as "Violet the Dowager Countess" in "Downton Abbey" also played "Professor McGongall in the "Harry Potter" movies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I just finished watching the first episode and i loved it and am getting ready to watch the second and also have my dvr set to record the new season tomorrow. Thanks Sue for starting this thread, i have never heard of this show before, so happy that i know about it now, i'm hooked! :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


You're welcome, Debbie. I just finished Episode 2 and every bit as good as Episode 1.:chili: Wondering if I can go through two more by Sunday night? 


mysugarbears said:


> I don't know how many of you are "Harry Potter" fans or have seen the movie, but the actress "Dame Maggie Smith" as "Violet the Dowager Countess" in "Downton Abbey" also played "Professor McGongall in the "Harry Potter" movies.


Okay, I'm totally old school here. I still remember Maggie Smith in "The Prime of Miss Jane Brodie." Boy am i dating myself


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

*Missy* said:


> Watched the first episode last night...loved it....told my co-workers today that they would probably enjoy it....now I'm starting on episode two...Too bad I have no dvr at my apt because I'll be forced to watch all of them before tomorrow which really cuts out any things I needed to do tomorrow haha


Melissa - I'm so happy you like it. I'm trying to watch all four without DVR'ing but if I keep watching like this, the Christmas tree will NEVER come down. :w00t::w00t: The series is so juicy!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> You're welcome, Debbie. I just finished Episode 2 and every bit as good as Episode 1.:chili: Wondering if I can go through two more by Sunday night?
> 
> I just finished episode 2 and am getting ready for 3, i'm hooked and hopefully i can get the rest of them finished before tomorrow night! :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> > You're welcome, Debbie. I just finished Episode 2 and every bit as good as Episode 1.:chili: Wondering if I can go through two more by Sunday night?
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't forget to look up "From Candleford to Larkrise" ---as I said it has Bates as one of the main characters & Mary is the one whose voice reads the background---you will recognize it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Don't forget to look up "From Candleford to Larkrise" ---as I said it has Bates as one of the main characters & Mary is the one whose voice reads the background---you will recognize it.


Sandi - I checked into it. It's "From Lark Rise to Candleford" and in ran on the BBC and PBS but isn't available to watch online until the third season It ended in 2011 and wasn't renewed despite good ratings. :angry: I'm wondering if my library might have it. Also I saw on Amazon that you can view it online for $1.99 an episode so that's also a possibility. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love this show!! and am so excited season 2 starts tonight! I watched season 1 on Netflix this summer!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Season 1, Part 3 - done. Every episode just divulges so many things on so many levels. Love it. Hoping to see Ep 4 online now and then the airing of Season 2 tonight.:chili: I'm going to set the DVR just in case.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sue, i watched episode 4 last night and your going to love it as much as the other episodes...i can't wait to watch season 2 tonight! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so far i only saw all of episode 1 and half of episode 2....and im hooked!! :chili: looking forward to the premier tonight! then ill go back and catch up on the rest from season one. :blush:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

My hubby, daughter (home from college) and I did a Season One marathon this weekend. We finished the last episode this morning, so we are ready for the start of season 2 tonight. :chili:It's so good, we are now hooked on this series. I can't believe that just a few days ago, I hadn't even heard of it! :w00t:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

artytime: Well it looks like several of us will be watching the premier of Season 2 tonight together virtually! opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> mysugarbears said:
> 
> 
> > artytime::drinkup: We'll be watching together virtually It's soooo good
> ...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> > Well, thanks a lot, Sue! Now, I am watching it online, too! So, if I am not posting on SM ... you know what I'm doing! I can't do both at once! :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> > Well, thanks a lot, Sue! Now, I am watching it online, too! So, if I am not posting on SM ... you know what I'm doing! I can't do both at once! :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I checked out your video link and watched just a few minutes. Last night thou there was absolutely nothing on TV so I turned on Masterpiece Theatre and lo and behold there was Downton Abbey and I kept watching....so it turned into another late night but at midnight I just had to give up and go to bed. it is like a page turner.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maglily said:


> I checked out your video link and watched just a few minutes. Last night thou there was absolutely nothing on TV so I turned on Masterpiece Theatre and lo and behold there was Downton Abbey and I kept watching....so it turned into another late night but at midnight I just had to give up and go to bed. it is like a page turner.



Oh it is a page turner, one of the best shows i've seen in a long time, i can't wait until next week's episode. :chili::chili::chili: I don't know why they don't make tv like this anymore. :angry:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

When I saw this thread, I had no idea what you were talking about.:HistericalSmiley: Then I saw the news last night and they were talking about this show and how popular it has become. It looks really interesting and I think I will watch it. I rarely watch tv anymore-too much garbage for me. Years ago, I used to watch "Upstairs, Downstairs" which was quite enjoyable back in the day.. They showed the castle where they film Downton Abbey, and it is just gorgeous. Thank you for telling us about this.. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was able to watch Sunday's premier Monday evening. I really loved it. It's one of those shows I'll be watching by myself not hubby's thing! I never saw the previous episodes but was still able to follow it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

aprilb said:


> When I saw this thread, I had no idea what you were talking about.:HistericalSmiley: Then I saw the news last night and they were talking about this show and how popular it has become. It looks really interesting and I think I will watch it. I rarely watch tv anymore-too much garbage for me. Years ago, I used to watch "Upstairs, Downstairs" which was quite enjoyable back in the day.. They showed the castle where they film Downton Abbey, and it is just gorgeous. Thank you for telling us about this.. :wub:


I was thinking of Upstairs Downstairs when I was replying to this thread too. I loved it. I wish they would show it again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> I checked out your video link and watched just a few minutes. Last night thou there was absolutely nothing on TV so I turned on Masterpiece Theatre and lo and behold there was Downton Abbey and I kept watching....so it turned into another late night but at midnight I just had to give up and go to bed. it is like a page turner.


Brenda - it really is a page turner. Definitely go to PBS' website and watch the first 4 episodes from last season. It will help a lot for the back story.


aprilb said:


> When I saw this thread, I had no idea what you were talking about.:HistericalSmiley: Then I saw the news last night and they were talking about this show and how popular it has become. It looks really interesting and I think I will watch it. I rarely watch tv anymore-too much garbage for me. Years ago, I used to watch "Upstairs, Downstairs" which was quite enjoyable back in the day.. They showed the castle where they film Downton Abbey, and it is just gorgeous. Thank you for telling us about this.. :wub:


April - I know. They did the story on the NBC Nightly News last night. View the first season (watch online) at PBS and you'll be in great shape. If you don't like what's on tv these days, you'll love this!!


Furbabies mom said:


> I was able to watch Sunday's premier Monday evening. I really loved it. It's one of those shows I'll be watching by myself not hubby's thing! I never saw the previous episodes but was still able to follow it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Sue


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I watched the first episode and I am going to try and get caught up by Sunday..I LOVE it!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

We are fans of the Downton Abbey series, my daughter lovesit. They have all been shown over her but suspect there will be a series 3 its been that popular. The christmas special was great too. x


----------

